# A memory for sunfish ❤️



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

We love you sunfish. You are such a unique and sweet chook. I miss you so much that there are no words to explain how much I miss you. I hope you are in somewhere safe and peaceful. I hope you are happy with lots of treats and cuddles 🥰 sunfish, if you hear me please know that I’m sorry for not saving you in time and not being there when you passed away  I wish I could’ve said goodbye. I buried you in our backyard and I always come by every night to say goodnight. I love you sunfish xoxo ️


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry!! Im glad you could bury her in your backyard!


----------

